# KILL YOURSELF ****** (title edited, OP banned)



## Coehio (Sep 2, 2022)

Kek i just wanted to see if QSC was here to place an order because Meso is down and i see that kind of shits, i'm completely dead  

Your powders are no doubt made by a source that also produces fentanyl. You sell that shit behind closed doors as well. I’d stay far far far away from these fuckers. Make an order and get the wrong powders and you’re an overnight fentanyl kingpin when it gets seized.


Your forum has what, 100 actives users and you dont want any new persons? Lol kill yourself and die, bunch of muttricans retarded ******


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 2, 2022)

Is this you @Joliver 
😭😭😭😭


----------



## eazy (Sep 2, 2022)

sir you are missing a g.

it's never the best and brightest.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Coehio said:


> Kek i just wanted to see if QSC was here to place an order because Meso is down and i see that kind of shits, i'm completely dead
> 
> Your powders are no doubt made by a source that also produces fentanyl. You sell that shit behind closed doors as well. I’d stay far far far away from these fuckers. Make an order and get the wrong powders and you’re an overnight fentanyl kingpin when it gets seized.
> 
> ...


Oh please can you be a member

QSC licks balls


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

Title legit made me lol.


----------



## eazy (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Title legit made me lol.


they don't go this hard on stormfront.

it's so well written, that you legitimately can begin to feel bad about yourself.

(am I predisposed to violence, am I genetically less intelligent from birth)


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Coehio said:


> Kek i just wanted to see if QSC was here to place an order because Meso is down and i see that kind of shits, i'm completely dead
> 
> Your powders are no doubt made by a source that also produces fentanyl. You sell that shit behind closed doors as well. I’d stay far far far away from these fuckers. Make an order and get the wrong powders and you’re an overnight fentanyl kingpin when it gets seized.
> 
> ...


You’re sending a lot of mixed signals


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 2, 2022)

eazy said:


> .
> 
> (am I predisposed to violence, am I genetically less intelligent from birth)


I'm predisposed to violence because I was trained to kill in another profession.  You know what sucked about being trained to kill the most?  Not getting to do any killing!


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

The illiteracy rate is high with this one.  Damn near unintelligible.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

@HB_22 is this you?


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I'm the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I'm the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo.



I missed something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I missed something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super old internet tough guy joke.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Super old internet tough guy joke.



Lmao I thought so then I was like uhhhh hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Another fine member from Millard Bakers new and improved Meso.

Ya know
I know i talk a lot of shit...
But holy mackeral that place rrally went down hill


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Another fine member from Millard Bakers new and improved Meso.
> 
> Ya know
> I know i talk a lot of shit...
> But holy mackeral that place rrally went down hill


He brought it on himself. He banned most of the quality members then the rest of them left because the forum went to shit.  You’re left with basically the street urchins that took over when the houses were abandoned.

Now it’s basically southwest Detroit.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> He brought it on himself. He banned most of the quality members then the rest of them left because the forum went to shit.  You’re left with basically the street urchins that took over when they houses were abandoned.
> 
> Now it’s basically a small step above Evo



Bro
Gotta take Ostarine with LGD, wicked stack
Youre not ready for Rad140
PCT with Super PCT Pro 30000 by Dylan Gemelli and you gain 40 lbs of mass


----------



## janoshik (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I'm the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo.


my fav


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 2, 2022)

wat


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

Damn it, did I miss a melt?


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

Was it Queen Dong?  Sounded like a really bad attempt at Engrish.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Was it Queen Dong?  Sounded like a really bad attempt at Engrish.


I wish not edited be curious


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 2, 2022)

Boo what I miss


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I wish not edited be curious


Think “BlackGay” but the most offensive iteration.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I wish not edited be curious



Only thing edited was a word..  starts with an "n."  I can't figure out if they're legitimately complaining about QSC or making fun of us complaining about QSC.  It's like that guy Donny from down the street that does text-to-speech while getting his chin slapped with a big, veiny sack.

Here he is.  Maybe he'll return this Sunday, too, to teach us some new words.









						Donny79
					





					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Only thing edited was a word..  starts with an "n."  I can't figure out if they're legitimately complaining about QSC or making fun of us complaining about QSC.  It's like that guy Donny from down the street.


Nagger


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nagger


----------



## eazy (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nagger





Test_subject said:


> View attachment 27354



The 1st & only thing I thought of 😂😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Think “BlackGay” but the most offensive iteration.



500 times worse?


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 500 times worse?


At least.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 2, 2022)

When I go to the supermarket I avoid the watermelons...random Juicey fact


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> At least.



I’d like to solve the puzzle….

Nagga bundle of sticks


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Oh and that middle paragraph was cut and pasted from a post I made in the QSC thread. 

@beefnewton so they were making fun of out hate for them.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’d like to solve the puzzle….
> 
> Nagga bundle of sticks


Oh oh  I know.....🤚 what are Takis?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Seriously though Takis are just shitty Doritos


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Oh oh  I know.....🤚 what are Takis?





RiR0 said:


> Seriously though Takis are just shitty Doritos



🤦‍♂️ I would rather have @Send0 lecture me with a 7 paragraph post regarding acceptable behavior than read Takis posts again.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Seriously though Takis are just shitty Doritos


Yeah tried them this week nothing special. Stick with my skittles and pop tarts lol


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤦‍♂️ I would rather have @Send0 lecture me with a 7 paragraph post regarding acceptable behavior than read Takis posts again.


Sorry but I had to


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

You know what shits on takis and Doritos?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You know what shits on takis and Doritos?



Motherfucking Combos bitches


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Motherfucking Combos bitches


Come on man! Cheetos!!!!


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You know what shits on takis and Doritos?


Do I want to know


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 2, 2022)

You guys must've never had Harvest Cheddar SunChips...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You guys must've never had Harvest Cheddar SunChips...



Dang. Yes! Those was good!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤦‍♂️ I would rather have @Send0 lecture me with a 7 paragraph post regarding acceptable behavior than read Takis posts again.


So you're saying you like me. Well I like you too sweetie.. now come here 😘


----------



## Yano (Sep 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> When I go to the supermarket I avoid the watermelons...random Juicey fact


I just fucking spit coffee all over my damn self ,, whole room smell like vanilla creamer ...🖕


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Come on man! Cheetos!!!!



How are cheetos even in the same category as doritos.
Doritos are S tier snacks
Cheetos are high C low B tier

Its not even a competition


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> How are cheetos even in the same category as doritos.
> Doritos are S tier snacks
> Cheetos are high C low B tier
> 
> Its not even a competition


I would rank almost.... emphasis on almost... any salt and vinegar chips above Cheetos. I'd definitely rank ketchup chips or all dressed chips well above Cheetos.

With that said, I'd still eat those neon orange SOB's if they're in front of me...but if I'm going to eat Cheetos then I'd prefer the limè flaming hot Cheetos instead.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I would rank almost.... emphasis on almost... any salt and vinegar chips above Cheetos. I'd definitely rank ketchup chips or all dressed chips well above Cheetos.
> 
> With that said, I'd still eat those neon orange SOB's if they're in front of me...but if I'm going to eat Cheetos then I'd prefer the limè flaming hot Cheetos instead.



dont get me wrong
I never said Cheetos were bad
Ill muck out an XL family bag for sure.


----------



## Yano (Sep 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I would rank almost.... emphasis on almost... any salt and vinegar chips above Cheetos. I'd definitely rank ketchup chips or all dressed chips well above Cheetos.
> 
> With that said, I'd still eat those neon orange SOB's if they're in front of me...but if I'm going to eat Cheetos then I'd prefer the limè flaming hot Cheetos instead.


Man i dont know how you guys can eat any of that stuff. I eat more than 4 or 5 doritos or any kind of bag snacks and im burping that crap all day. I prolly dont eat more than a hand full of chips 10 times a year fuck a whole bag 🤮


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> Man i dont know how you guys can eat any of that stuff. I eat more than 4 or 5 doritos or any kind of bag snacks and im burping that crap all day. I prolly dont eat more than a hand full of chips 10 times a year fuck a whole bag 🤮


I don't really eat chips anymore. I just fantasize about it and live vicariously through all you, and your taste buds. 😋


----------



## Yano (Sep 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I don't really eat chips anymore. I just fantasize about it and live vicariously through all you, and your taste buds. 😋


Right now ive discovered the joy of cinnamon ,, shot of real cream in the coffee 2 splenda and cover the top with cinnamon ,, stir that up an slug it down .. holy fuck man. Make ya mouth so happy it would be willing to lend  ya money if ya asked.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 2, 2022)

No one can tell me the OP isn't like 15 years old. This is the kind of meltdown one has before they rage quit and rip the power cord to the Xbox out of the wall socket.

Dingdongs degenerates. Plenty more of them out there. He won't be the last. Those $6 vials got children acting like fools.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> No one can tell me the OP isn't like 15 years old. This is the kind of meltdown one has before they rage quit and rip the power cord to the Xbox out of the wall socket.
> 
> Dingdongs degenerates. Plenty more of them out there. He won't be the last. Those $6 vials got children acting like fools.


LOL, 6 dollar vials. Worth every penny........until you see your ER bill.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Sep 2, 2022)

Amerimutt is a much better insult than muttrican you water head. Go play in traffic


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Come on man! Cheetos!!!!


And you wonder why your guts explode


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dang. Yes! Those was good!


And healthy !!!!!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 3, 2022)

This is ridiculous how the fuck are we taking about two brand of chips for snack food and ignoring them millions of sweet treats


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> And you wonder why your guts explode


That one hurt 😔


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That one hurt 😔


Hey....tough love. Report me or deal w it


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Hey....tough love. Report me or deal w it


Oh well now your reported for sad facing me


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Hey....tough love. Report me or deal w it


You only hurt me so I know how good your love really feels


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You only hurt me so I know how good your love really feels


Ha I actually lol at that


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 3, 2022)

I never understood how one has such cravings for sweets, treats, chips etc....I don't. Never have.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I never understood how one has such cravings for sweets, treats, chips etc....I don't. Never have.


You’ve obviously never had twizzler pull and peels


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 3, 2022)

Not a big candy person. Chocolates ok.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Not a big candy person. Chocolates ok.


Cadbury eggs


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Cadbury eggs


the only egg laid by a rabbit


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Cadbury eggs


Too sweet
Like them more when I was little. Not terrible


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I never understood how one has such cravings for sweets, treats, chips etc....I don't. Never have.


Yet I still look better then you. Weird


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yet I still look better then you. Weird


You absolutely do. But then again walking through a grocery store or any store or looking in the cabinet doesn't have me fiendish 🤣


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You absolutely do. But then again walking through a grocery store or any store or looking in the cabinet doesn't have me fiendish 🤣


Yea but that happens to me because of the guys not the food


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 3, 2022)

Lolololol


----------

